# أقل تسليح فى الفلات سلاب ؟؟



## moh.hesham (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لدى أسئلة لمهندسينا الكرام
الأول : ما هو أقل تسليح فى الفلات سلاب ؟
الثانى : عند تصميم الكمرات الطرفية فى الفلات سلاب (margin beam) على الساب هل الساب يأخذ فى حسابه ان الكره تأخذ نسبة من مومنت البلاطه ؟
الثالث : هل الحديد الاضافى لابد ان يكون القطر التالى فقط للشبكة المستخدمة يعنى مثلا لو انا استخدمت شبكه فاى 10 لا يصح اضافى فاى 16 ؟


----------



## اقليدس العرب (14 يناير 2013)

كما في ال two way slabs


----------



## moh.hesham (14 يناير 2013)

ياريت المساعدة


----------



## moh.hesham (14 يناير 2013)

السؤال الرابع : هل الحديد الاضافى يتم زيادة طوله عن طول ال(shells) بطول الرباط يعنى 1 متر من الجانبين ؟


----------



## joeblackjoe (14 يناير 2013)

1) لا تقلل التسليح فى الفلات سلاب عن .. 6 فاى 12/ م ..فرش و غطاء للرقتين .... بالطبع مع وضع الاضافى العلوى و السفلى عندما يحتاج المومنت الى مساحة حديد اكثر ..
2) لا اعتقد ذلك .. لكن ما اعرفة جيدا هو ان وظيفة الكمرات الخارجية هو ربط الاعمدة فقط .. الافضل ان يرد على هذا السؤال مهندسى التصميم
3) فى مصر التسليح فى الفلات غالبا يكون فاى 12 و الاضافى يكون فاى 16 ... مع العلم ان القطر التالى هو 14 .. لكنه ليس متوفر .. فنستنتج من هذا انه لا يجب ان يكون الاضافى القطر التالى ... لكن من واقع خبرة التنفيذ اقول لك .. انك اذا استخدمت قطراكبر بعدد درجات كما ذكرت ان استخدام فاى 10 فى الشبكة و اضافى فاى 16 ... فعند الصب و تغطية الاضافى ال 16 ... سيزيد الكفر الخرسانى فوق الشبكة .. بالطبع سيودى زيادة الكفر الى تحمل الخرسانة قوى شد تؤدى الى حدوث شروخ .. فاقول لك انه امر غير مفضل

والله اعلم


----------



## moh.hesham (14 يناير 2013)

شكراً يا هندسه و ننتظر رد مهندسينا الافاضل


----------



## abouzain (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم .. سؤالك فكرني باحد المدرسين في الكليه ايام الدراسه قال لي ( اذا احترت في اي سقف اعمله فلات سلاب ) فلسفة الفلات سلاب تقوم علي ان البلاطه كلها تعمل كمخدة مدفونه علي كل الاعمده او كمرة نائمةعلي الاعمده وبالتالي فمبدئيا لابد من عمل شبكتين سفليه وعلويه وبالنسبة للشبكة كلما استطعت تقليل المسافات بين الاسياخ كلما كان افضل فمثلا انا افضل -في حالة مبني سكني عادي- ان استخدم 8 فاي 10 علي الا استخدم 6 فاي 12 للمتر المسطح في الشبكة السفليه ولكن في جميع الاحوال لا تقل الشبكة السفليه عن 6 فاي 12 في غالب الاحوال مع وضع الاضافي السفلي في االباكيات التي تزيد المسافات بين ركائزها عن 4 متر كأدني بعد ويجي وضع فواتير علي الاعمده في الاتجاه الطويل اذا كان الفرش في الاتجاه القصير الفواتير في مسافة 30 سم ولا تقل عن 3فاي 12 ولا تخصم من تسليح البلاطه . اما بالنسبة للشبكة العلويه فانت تحتاج فقط اقل كمية حديد في شرائح الوسط لمقاومة الانكماش ولاعطاء المرونه في بناء الحوائط . يكفيك 6 فاي 10 للمتر كشبكة علويه . الاضافي العلوي (الكابات) يكون علي كل اعمدة الوسط في السقف ولا يشترط وجوبا ان يكون قطر الكاب هو التالي لقطر الشبكة العلويه لان فرش الكاب يتم رصه مع فرش الشبكة العلويه وكذلك الغطاء مع الغطاء فلا تخاف من الانكماش لان الفرق بين القطرين ارتفاعا في هذة الحاله لن يزيد عن 6 ملم . الشبكة العلويه لابد ان تكون نهاية اسياخها بزاوية 15 سم داخل البلاطه لمقاومة الانكماش عند الاطراف ومقاومة كذلك العوامل الجويه . لاحظ ان تخانة الفلات سلاب لا تقل عن 22 سم لمقاومة الديفلكشن . كذلك يجب مراعاة القطاع الفعال بين الشبكتين لا يقل عن 16 سم . الكمرة الخارجية علي المحيط غير واجبة اصلا في الفلات سلاب ووجودها كعدمها . لاحظ اخيرا ان اي عمود بعده بروز للبلاطه ولو 30 سم يجب وضع كاب له ولو كان طول 1 متر 
اتمني اكون افدتك وساعدتك نوعا ما .. وهذا ما اعلمه والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## m_sweedy (16 يناير 2013)

*الف شكر مهندس abouzain على هذا الشرح ولى بعض الاستفسارات

انت قلت العلوى ينتهى بزاوية 15 سم فماذا عن السفلى هل يجب عمل نفس الزاوية له ام لا؟؟؟

هل ممكن ان نصمم سقف فلات ولا يحتاج كاب عند الاعمدة ام انه لا يوجد فلات سلاب بدون كاب؟؟؟

ماذا لو وضعنا بعض الكمرات الداخلية لزيادة جساءة السقف وتقليل سمك البلاطة فماذا عن الحديد عند الكمرات هل نتعامل معه كالسوليد سلاب ام نتعامل معه كان السقف فلات سلاب؟؟

والف شكر*


----------



## joeblackjoe (16 يناير 2013)

تصحيحا لما ذكره المهندس ابو زين فان اقل سمك للبلاطة الفلات هو 16 سم و حتى 26 سم ..... و من واقع خبرة التنفيذ فالاسقف السكنية تكون 20 سم .... و الادارية تكون 22 سم ... اما المبانى التى يكون بها حمل حى مرتفع و تضطر ايضا فيها لزياده البحور مثل مراكز التسوق تكون 25 سم


----------



## abouzain (17 يناير 2013)

joeblackjoe قال:


> تصحيحا لما ذكره المهندس ابو زين فان اقل سمك للبلاطة الفلات هو 16 سم و حتى 26 سم ..... و من واقع خبرة التنفيذ فالاسقف السكنية تكون 20 سم .... و الادارية تكون 22 سم ... اما المبانى التى يكون بها حمل حى مرتفع و تضطر ايضا فيها لزياده البحور مثل مراكز التسوق تكون 25 سم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. فعلا كلام حضرتك مظبوط ان اقل سمك للفلات سلاب 16 سم ولكن صمم حضرتك اي فلات سلاب ذو سماكة اقل من 22 سم واعملة اختبار ديفلكشن علي اي برنامج وشوف النتيجة هتلاقيه غير امن وهيطلب منك البرنامج تزود حديد كتير جدا في مناطق معينة لمقاومة الديفلكشن ولو تفتكر حضرتك ان في تناسب عكسي بين ايريا ستيل وبين التخانه او العمق الفعال بلاش الكمبيوتر شوف حضرتك اي فلات سلاب علي الطبيعة ذو تخانه اقل من 22 سم هتلاقي كل البواكي الواسعه بها ترخيم بين الاعمده .. شكرا للتفاعل واسف لعدم تمكني من الانجليزي


----------



## abouzain (17 يناير 2013)

m_sweedy قال:


> *الف شكر مهندس abouzain على هذا الشرح ولى بعض الاستفسارات
> 
> انت قلت العلوى ينتهى بزاوية 15 سم فماذا عن السفلى هل يجب عمل نفس الزاوية له ام لا؟؟؟
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم .. لاشكر يا اخي انا اقدم اقل الاراء افادة ..بالنسبة للزاوية في الشبكة السفليه فهي لا داعي لها تكفي العلويه .. بالنسبة للكابات عند الاعمدة فهي من شروط الفلسفة القائم عليها الفلات سلاب وهي تقسيم البلاطه الي شرائح اعمده وشرائح وسط فلابد من وضع اضافي علوي علي الاعمده لمقاومة الشيرنج وكذلك لمقاومة العزوم السالبه كما ينص الكود المصري ولا تفكر في تنفيذ او تصميم فلات سلاب بدون اضافي علوي او سفلي ويمكن حساب طول حديد الكاب بالرجوع للكود اما بالنسبة لعمل كمرات داخليه للبلاطه المسطحة فهي غير مطلوبة لان الفلات سلاب يعمل كله كانة كمرة نائمة علي الاعمده كلها اما اذا اردت عمل كمرات ساقطه فانصحك بالابقاء علي نفس التسليح دون تغيير مع امكانية تقليل التخانه الي 18 سم الا اذا انقلب تسليح البلاطة بالكامل الي سوليد والتصميم علي هذا الاساس
ارجو ان اكون اوفيت فافدت ..


----------



## joeblackjoe (17 يناير 2013)

abouzain قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. فعلا كلام حضرتك مظبوط ان اقل سمك للفلات سلاب 16 سم ولكن صمم حضرتك اي فلات سلاب ذو سماكة اقل من 22 سم واعملة اختبار ديفلكشن علي اي برنامج وشوف النتيجة هتلاقيه غير امن وهيطلب منك البرنامج تزود حديد كتير جدا في مناطق معينة لمقاومة الديفلكشن ولو تفتكر حضرتك ان في تناسب عكسي بين ايريا ستيل وبين التخانه او العمق الفعال بلاش الكمبيوتر شوف حضرتك اي فلات سلاب علي الطبيعة ذو تخانه اقل من 22 سم هتلاقي كل البواكي الواسعه بها ترخيم بين الاعمده .. شكرا للتفاعل واسف لعدم تمكني من الانجليزي



و عليكم السلام و رحمته و بركاته ... كلام حضرتك سليم و نحن متفقان.. فالبواكى الكبيرة او ذات الاحمال الحية العالية .. سيكون بها دفليكشن لو كانت الرقة 20 سم لو الباكية اكبر من 4.5 او 5 مثلا.. لكن فكرة تثبيت الرقة 22 لطلاب الهندسة او المهندسين حديثى التخرج سيجعلهم يظنون بعد ذلك عندما يرون سقف فلات 20 .. سيظنوا انه خطأ فادح لا يجب السكوت عليه ... فانا اعتقد انه من الافضل ان نعرفهم الهندسة كما هى .. و عند عملهم بالتصميم سيكتسبون الخبرة بنصائح من هم اكبر سنا ... هذا رأيى الشخصى


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 يناير 2013)

abouzain قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. فعلا كلام حضرتك مظبوط ان اقل سمك للفلات سلاب 16 سم ولكن صمم حضرتك اي فلات سلاب ذو سماكة اقل من 22 سم واعملة اختبار ديفلكشن علي اي برنامج وشوف النتيجة هتلاقيه غير امن وهيطلب منك البرنامج تزود حديد كتير جدا في مناطق معينة لمقاومة الديفلكشن ولو تفتكر حضرتك ان في تناسب عكسي بين ايريا ستيل وبين التخانه او العمق الفعال بلاش الكمبيوتر شوف حضرتك اي فلات سلاب علي الطبيعة ذو تخانه اقل من 22 سم هتلاقي كل البواكي الواسعه بها ترخيم بين الاعمده .. شكرا للتفاعل واسف لعدم تمكني من الانجليزي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تصحيحا للكلام السابق هو أقل سمك للبلاطه اللاكمريه حسب الكود المصرى هو 15 سم وليس 16 سم وعلى ذلك يمكن عمل بلاطه لاكمريه ذات شبكه سفليه فقط بدون عمل شبكه علويه والتى ينص الكود على عملها اذا زاد سمك البلاطه عن 16 سم وانما يتم عمل حديد اضافى فقط على الاعمده لزوم تغطية العزوم السالبه 
وبالطبع يتم استخدام هذه البلاطه فى الحالات التى يكون المسافه بين الاعمده صغيره 





تقبل تحياتى


----------



## قابل للتغيير (17 يناير 2013)

نسبة التلسليح تعرفها صح اما تكون فى حدود 105كجم/م3
الاضافيات لاقيود عليها بل غالبا تكون بقطر كبير


----------



## abouzain (17 يناير 2013)

الحمد لله رب العالمين اني لا زلت اتعلم ولا زلت قادرا علي التعلم وساموت حتما دون ان ادرك كل ما كنت اود ان اتعلمه


----------



## abouzain (17 يناير 2013)

قابل للتغيير قال:


> نسبة التلسليح تعرفها صح اما تكون فى حدود 105كجم/م3
> الاضافيات لاقيود عليها بل غالبا تكون بقطر كبير


تمام بارك الله فيك


----------



## abouzain (17 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> تصحيحا للكلام السابق هو أقل سمك للبلاطه اللاكمريه حسب الكود المصرى هو 15 سم وليس 16 سم وعلى ذلك يمكن عمل بلاطه لاكمريه ذات شبكه سفليه فقط بدون عمل شبكه علويه والتى ينص الكود على عملها اذا زاد سمك البلاطه عن 16 سم وانما يتم عمل حديد اضافى فقط على الاعمده لزوم تغطية العزوم السالبه
> وبالطبع يتم استخدام هذه البلاطه فى الحالات التى يكون المسافه بين الاعمده صغيره
> 
> ...


سلام عليكم .. نوارة اسم علي مسمي ما شاء الله.. ارجو من حضرتك بيان المعيار الذي بموجبه نحدد ان كانت المسافات بين الاعمده صغيرة او كبيرة خاصة ان الفلات سلاب يستخدم كحل مثالي لتلاشي المشاكل المعماريه مثل الرغبه في الاستغناء عن بعض الاعمده او الجدران .. حتي نستفيد وتعم الافاده


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

قابل للتغيير قال:


> نسبة التسليح تعرفها صح اما تكون فى حدود 105كجم/م3
> الاضافيات لاقيود عليها بل غالبا تكون بقطر كبير


تصحيحا للمعلومه السابقه
نسبة التسليح فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab لن تقل بأى حال من الاحوال عن 135 كجم/م3 وأحياننا تصل الى180 كجم/م3
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

abouzain قال:



> سلام عليكم .. نوارة اسم علي مسمي ما شاء الله.. ارجو من حضرتك بيان المعيار الذي بموجبه نحدد ان كانت المسافات بين الاعمده صغيرة او كبيرة خاصة ان الفلات سلاب يستخدم كحل مثالي لتلاشي المشاكل المعماريه مثل الرغبه في الاستغناء عن بعض الاعمده او الجدران .. حتي نستفيد وتعم الافاده


*بالنسبه لاقل سمك للبلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab يجب تحديده مبدئيا من القيم الاسترشاديه الموجوده بالكود واذا كان السقف كله عباره عن هذا النوع من البلاطه اى البلاطه كلها flat slab فيكون السمك المبدئى الاسترشادى هو L/32 الى L/36 كما هو مذكور فى الكود 
ولكن هناك نقطه مهمه جدا وهو أننا بعد الحل وعمل هل التحققات الخاصه بتصميم هذه البلاطه والتى منها سهم الهبوط طويل الامد Long term deflection هو أننا نقارن قيمة ومقدار سهم الهبوط الذى يتم الحصول عليه من الحسابات الانشائيه فى الكود ليس بالطول الاكبر للبلاطه وانما بالمسافه بين نقتطى الانقلاب للعزوم للطول الاكبر للبلاطه 
ولعمل ذلك بطريقه دقيقه يجب الاعتماد على البرامج الانشائيه وخصوصا برنامج السيف 12 والذى نستطيع من خلاله حساب سهم الهبوط الانى أو طويل الامد وكذلك الحصول على المسافه بين نقطتى الانقلاب كما حددها الكود كما يلى 
*



*وكما نرى فى الشكل التالى لبلاطه تم حلها على برنامج السيف 12يمكن بسهوله تحديد البعد بين نقطتى الانقلاب للعزوم والذى نقارن به مقدار سهم الهبوط الذى تم الحصول عليه أيضا من برنامج السيف 
*




*وللمزيد عن البلاطه اللاكمريه يمكنك الاطلاع على الرابط التالى

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207901.html#post1725820

*​تقبل تحياتى*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> تصحيحا للمعلومه السابقه
> نسبة التسليح فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab لن تقل بأى حال من الاحوال عن 135 كجم/م3 وأحياننا تصل الى180 كجم/م3
> تقبل تحياتى



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامة*
*بس حضرتك 135كجم/م3 على اساس كم سيخ فى المتر لاى قطر ؟؟*


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامة*
> *بس حضرتك 135كجم/م3 على اساس كم سيخ فى المتر لاى قطر ؟؟*


*وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله
لو عندى بلاطه بتسليح سفلى للشبكه عدد 5 أسياخ قطر 10 مم وحديد شبكه علوى عدد 5 أسياخ قطر 10 مم والمسافات البينيه بين الاعمده 5 الى 5.5 متر وتم حل البلاطه بطريقه سليمه والتحقق من سهم الهبوط طويل الامد( وهذا الذى يتم اهماله فى الغالب لعدم القدره على حسابه بطريقه سليمه ) فسوف يكون سمك هذه البلاطه فى حدود 20 الى 22 سم وبعد عمل الحديد الاضافى العلوى اللازم فسوف نجد أن هذه البلاطه حديد تسليحها فى حدود 135 كجم/م3
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## joeblackjoe (18 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> تصحيحا للكلام السابق هو أقل سمك للبلاطه اللاكمريه حسب الكود المصرى هو 15 سم وليس 16 سم وعلى ذلك يمكن عمل بلاطه لاكمريه ذات شبكه سفليه فقط بدون عمل شبكه علويه والتى ينص الكود على عملها اذا زاد سمك البلاطه عن 16 سم وانما يتم عمل حديد اضافى فقط على الاعمده لزوم تغطية العزوم السالبه
> وبالطبع يتم استخدام هذه البلاطه فى الحالات التى يكون المسافه بين الاعمده صغيره
> 
> ...




المهندس نوارة .. شكرا لهذه المعلومة الهامة


----------



## villainqatar (18 يناير 2013)

في البلاطة الفلات يفضل ان لا يقل سمك البلاطة عن 20 سم من اجل تشطيب الحمامات فنأخذ منه 10 سم سقوط للحمامات


----------



## abouzain (18 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله
> لو عندى بلاطه بتسليح سفلى للشبكه عدد 5 أسياخ قطر 10 مم وحديد شبكه علوى عدد 5 أسياخ قطر 10 مم والمسافات البينيه بين الاعمده 5 الى 5.5 متر وتم حل البلاطه بطريقه سليمه والتحقق من سهم الهبوط طويل الامد( وهذا الذى يتم اهماله فى الغالب لعدم القدره على حسابه بطريقه سليمه ) فسوف يكون سمك هذه البلاطه فى حدود 20 الى 22 سم وبعد عمل الحديد الاضافى العلوى اللازم فسوف نجد أن هذه البلاطه حديد تسليحها فى حدود 135 كجم/م3
> تقبل تحياتى *


السلام عليكم.. بافتراض مسطح بلاطه لا كمريه 200 م2 وبالتسليح الذي ذكرته يكون كل متر مسطح به من التسليح الرئيسي 13 كجم مضروبا في 200 م يكون اجمال وزن التسليح الرئيسي 2600 كجم وباضافة وزن الوصلات والكراسي التي تكون غالبا ما يعادل 5% من التسليح الرئيس يكون اجمالي وزن التسليح الرئيسي للشبكتين 2730 وافتراض ان البلاطه بها عدد6 اعمده داخليه كل عمود اعلاه كاب 5 فاي 16 طوله 3 م يكون عدد قطع الحديد في كل الكابات 180 قطعه طول كل واحده 3 م اي ان جميع الكابات تعادل وزن 845 كجم وبافتراض اننا سنضع اضافي سفلي وزنه في الغالب لن يزيد عن نصف وزن الاضافي العلوي اي ما يعادل 420 كجم (باقصي حسابات) فتكون المحصلة النهائيه اننا لدينا بلاطه لاكمرية ذات تخانه 20 سم ومكعب ما بها من خرسانه 40 م3 واجمالي ما بها من حديد 3990 كجم . اي اقل من 100 كجم للمتر المكعب . هذا بناءا علي المعطيات التي ذكرتها . اما رايي الشخصي فانا لا اتحمل مسؤلية سقف فلات المسافات بين الاعمدة فيه من 5 الي 5.5 متر و تسليحة السفلي يقل عن 6 فاي 12 للمتر المسطح او 7 فاي 10 وهنا سترتفع نسبة الحديد الي تقريبا 108 كجم للمتر المكعب .. انا اعتقد ان نسبة 135 كجم لو طبقت في هذة البلاطه سيكون الاجمالي المستخدم من الحديد 5400 كجم .. اين سنضع 1400 كجم زياده يا بشمهندس والحديد كل يوم اسعاره في ارتفاع ... شكرا للتواصل ونرجو الرد للافاده


----------



## كنار123 (4 فبراير 2013)

مع احترامي لكل المهندسين اقول ان الخبرة لها دور كبير بمرور الازمان بخصوص تصميم الفلات اسلاب لقد قمنا انا والدكتور عثمان الخير في السودان بتصميم مبني سكني مكون من ارضي +3 المسافة بين الاعمدة في البحور الصغيرة 7م والبحور الطويل 8.5 وسمك الخرسانة 20سم فقط لم يحدث اي ترخيم بين الاعمدة مع العلم تمت المعالجة بعمل ابيام مدفونة في تقاطعات الاعمدة وهذا المبني كائن ولم يحدث له اي مشاكل والحمد للة ترخيم بين الاعمده .. شكرا


----------



## Grouching Tiger (4 فبراير 2013)

بالنسبة للكمر الموجود في الحدود الخارجية للمبنى margenal beam من الطبيعي انه يخفف الاحمال من على البلاطة ويقلل العزوم الواقعة عليها لان الكمرة تعتبر ركيزة للبلاطة الى جانب حمل الحوائط الخارجية للمبنى وتحزيم المبنى لمقاومة القوى العرضية كالرياح والزلازل ولكي تكون فعالة لابد ان يكون عمق قطاعها اكبر من او يساوي ثلاث امثال سمك البلاط

اما بالنسبة لسمك البلاطة سواء الحدود الدنيا فهي 15 سم حسب الكود وسمك البلاطة يحدده التصميم حسب الاحمال واتساع البحور مع المراجعة على الترخيم حسب نص الكود وان يكون في الحدود الامنة

فدائما التصميم حسب الكود هو الفيصل مع عدم إغفال الخبرة العملية واخطاء الموقع وظروف التشغيل


مع تحياتي

the grouching tiger


----------



## Grouching Tiger (4 فبراير 2013)

اما بالنسبة لسمك البلاطة فالحد الادنى هو 15 سم ويتم زيادته بواقع 5سم حتى الوصول للقطاع الامن ويمكن ان يصل حتى 35 سم

استعمال الcol head او drop panel او الاثنين معا فيكون لاسباب عديدة منها زيادة سمك البلاطة عن 22 سم مثلا او زيادة الاحمال الحية او زيادة البحور وزيادة العزوم السالبة اعلى الاعمدة او ان القطاع غير امن من ناحية الـ punching

مع تحياتي

the grouching tiger


----------



## Grouching Tiger (4 فبراير 2013)

اما بانسبة للاقطار سواء متتالية او لا بالنسبة للاضافي أعتقد انة لا يوجد قيد لاستعمال الاقطار حتى لو لم تكن متتالية

مع تحياتي 

the grouching tiger


----------



## أحبك في الله (4 فبراير 2013)

كنار123 قال:


> مع احترامي لكل المهندسين اقول ان الخبرة لها دور كبير بمرور الازمان بخصوص تصميم الفلات اسلاب لقد قمنا انا والدكتور عثمان الخير في السودان بتصميم مبني سكني مكون من ارضي +3 المسافة بين الاعمدة في البحور الصغيرة 7م والبحور الطويل 8.5 وسمك الخرسانة 20سم فقط لم يحدث اي ترخيم بين الاعمدة مع العلم تمت المعالجة بعمل ابيام مدفونة في تقاطعات الاعمدة وهذا المبني كائن ولم يحدث له اي مشاكل والحمد للة ترخيم بين الاعمده .. شكرا



كيف ذلك يا بشمهندس
ياريت حضرتك تقول لنا معلومات أكتر
الأحمال التصميمية ورتبه الخرسانه والحديد وإزاي حضرتك قدرت تأمن الترخيم بالسمك الصغير ده وإزاي كمان الكمر المدفون كان أمن في الترخيم
أعتقد لا يمكن أن يقل السمك مطلقاً مع هذا البحر عن 25 سم


----------



## tarek elattar (4 فبراير 2013)

السلالم عليكم 
انا مع راى المهندس الفاضل- احبك فى الله- وهل كان يوجد شبكة علوية ام لايوجد وما تسليح الكمر المدفون برجاء الرد
مع الشكر


----------



## alwan1969 (4 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
السؤال الاول : اقل تسليح للفلات سلاب 6 فاى 12 للمتر الطولى 
السؤال الثانى : الساب هيصمم المارجينال بيم على المومنت كامل واثناء التصميم نراعى ان ندخل على set modifier ونقوم بعمل العزم 0.5 بحيث يتم التصميم على ربع البحر فقط مع مراعاة الا يزيد سمك الكمرة عن ثلاثة اضعاف سمك البلاطة .
السؤال الثالث : الحديد الاضافى يمكن ان يكون فرق قطرين ويفضل ان يكون اقرب ما يمكن من القطر حتى يكون للحديد نفس سلوكه تقريبا 
السؤال الرابع :لابد ان يكون للحديد الاضافى زيادة طول رباط من الجهتين بمعنى ان نحسب طول بقعة الاضافى فى الساب ونقوم بزيادة طولى رباط وطول الرباط يساوى 60مرة قطر السيخ بحد ادنى 1 متر .
اتمنى ان اكون اوجزت المطلوب


----------

